# Chemical Guys Stripper scent



## puckacostello

Recieved my order of goodies today from CG and as always cant fault their service! :thumb:

now on the back of the stripper scent bottle it says HAPPY WARNING: The scent bottled within mae cause extreme arousal, extended happiness and possible *memory flash backs.*

now as soon as i opened it and took a whiff i was instantly taken back to my recent trip in thailand last september! :thumb:

really is great stuff! smells amazing!

other goodies received where wheel guard, another bottle of glossworkz a new wash mitt and bare bones which also smells great! 

cant wait to try them out! 

Thanks shaun!


----------



## Jordan

Many thanks for your order mate! :thumb:


----------



## David

fish air freshner?


----------



## puckacostello

David said:


> fish air freshner?


certainly not :thumb:

dont bash it til you try it!


----------



## CraigQQ

hahah i need to read my bottle now... didn't think to read it..

gordon said to me last week he reckons it smells like a high class hooker.. sort of natural body oils and perfumes... 
how he knows this.... i didn't dare ask :lol:

lovely stuff though.. used it on my boss' car.. but he asked me not to tell his missus what its called lol


----------



## clarkey1269

> extreme arousal, extended happiness


so basically i will get a hard on every time i get in the car? :lol:


----------



## Bero

Everyone says it's spot on for smell......Well done to CG for the extensive 'research' they obvously conducted - did you manage to pass it off as a ligitimate tax deductable business expense? :lol:


----------



## steveo3002

shame it only lasts a day or so


----------



## CraigQQ

steveo3002 said:


> shame it only lasts a day or so


spray one spray in each of your vents... 2 weeks later i can still smell it everytime the car starts and then a background note when your driving(unless the aircon is on.. that tends to kill the smell


----------



## matmak81

clarkey1269 said:


> so basically i will get a hard on every time i get in the car? :lol:


Ha ha ha quality


----------



## Danno1975

I've got a bottle in the office as my office is by the tea point and can suffer lunch microwave odour problems.

The other day I decided to stick my head out to let the minions bask in my light and there was a nasty orrible chemical smell, certainly didn't smell organic, like from a person or food.

So I said poo what's that stink, tell you what I've got the airfreshner, here have a sniff, it's called stripper scent coz it smells like a lap dancer.

Not another thought till a member of my team whilst making a complaint about a new coworker to me mentioned that they ( the co worker) smell terrible in the afternoon.

And that the other day when I did my poo what a stink, never mind here's some lap dancer smell, it was them stinking.


Oh dear, I've gone all David Brent it would seem!!!!.


----------



## Danno1975

clarkey1269 said:


> so basically i will get a hard on every time i get in the car? :lol:


Try spraying it whilst watching decent porn, that's all ill say


----------



## Danno1975

Danno1975 said:


> Try spraying it whilst watching decent porn, that's all ill say


Obviously in your home, not your car


----------



## Keir

lol, I love how you had to add the location.


----------



## Pink_Floyd

So does this mean everytime I go in my car I have to sit on my hands and then come out skint with a headache??


----------



## Jordan_XSi

I thought this was going to smell really bad which is why I've not bought any but whilst on a day out with my niece yesterday at a local farm there was a small car show on, i spotted the dodo flag a mile off (you can imagine the excitement of being on a boring day out and seeing it)  I had a nice chat with the guy and managed to get myself some Pete's 53 for about £15 but anyway back on topic, i had a smell of the stripper scent while i was there and i really really liked it shame i didn't have any more money in cash! Its not really a smell that you can explain you simply have to smell it for yourself!!


----------



## roy7

fake tan, coconut sun tan oil,mild perfume smell most of all SPEARMINT RHINO lol hard to describe but nice all the same lol


----------



## Demetrios72

Gimmim dolla!!


----------



## Demetrios72

Gimmi dolla!! (sorry)


----------



## Tips

Gimmi Dorra!!


----------



## chillihound

I went to a dodgy local of mine the other night, they had a stripper with a right manky scent.

CG could bottle dog crap and it would be better.

P.S: It was a stag do, stinky dirty rippers are not a hobby or owt.


----------



## Demetrios72

Tips said:


> Gimmi Dorra!!


LOL !!! :lol:


----------



## Matt_Nic

I saw this stuff last week and compined my ingredients list (as I thought it should be)

Cheap purfume
Johnsons baby oil
Essence of used £20 notes
Ashtray contents
Alcohol
Regret 
Daddy issues.


----------



## roy7

Nice one mate but you forgot the drug habit lol


----------



## CraigQQ

Matt_Nic said:


> I saw this stuff last week and compined my ingredients list (as I thought it should be)
> 
> Cheap purfume
> Johnsons baby oil
> Essence of used £20 notes
> Ashtray contents
> Alcohol
> Regret
> Daddy issues.


yeah.. thats why i use the air freshner.. cars always stinking after i drop the real stripper(s) back home :lol:
then the missus doesn't need to know :lol:


----------



## Bowden769

i got this a few days ago i aint used it yet but i will 2mrw :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2

This sounds good, Think i may have to invest in some of this!!! Doesn't sound like real strippers... cheap thrill and empty pockets!


----------



## CraigQQ

maybe you could buy a gallon for an expensive thrill and empty pockets :lol:


----------



## Sirmally2

CraigQQ said:


> maybe you could buy a gallon for an expensive thrill and empty pockets :lol:


We are still talking about stripper scent here aint we craig??? :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

Sirmally2 said:


> We are still talking about stripper scent here aint we craig??? :lol:


:lol:

probably..

does sound like petrol aswell.. one gallon for expensive thrills and empty pockets!!!


----------



## The_Bouncer

roy7 said:


> fake tan, coconut sun tan oil,mild perfume smell most of all SPEARMINT RHINO lol hard to describe but nice all the same lol


Old thread revival but got some of this today - The spray not the stripper lol.

Above comments are bang on, in fact after sniffing it I then checked to see if my wallet was still around...

Totally unique product, excellent :thumb:

Gave it to a mates dad to smell..... 'No good for me he says... All I get these days is pins & needles.... '

hahaha


----------



## Sirmally2

I'm still toying with the idea of investing in this... I havn't been brave enough yet to click order!


----------



## nick.s

I am tempted just to try it.


----------



## gm8

i love this stuff , costly but doubt ill change it anytime soon


----------



## k9vnd

Its not a for "poofs" scent....who like apple or mango!!.......

If youv'e never been to a strip club before then go now.. walk in and let the heavenly scent slap your chops..... then go online and order for months of the same pleasure in your car without having to give a bird your last tenner!!!...

ONLY way i can describe "smells like youve s*agged a tasty bird who works in a strippers in the back of your car"......


----------



## n0ferz

I got myself a bottle of this product and I really love it, I find that it doesn't last long as others have said but a respray will fix that


----------



## Sirmally2

couped said:


> Its not a for "poofs" scent....who like apple or mango!!.......
> 
> If youv'e never been to a strip club before then go now.. walk in and let the heavenly scent slap your chops..... then go online and order for months of the same pleasure in your car without having to give a bird your last tenner!!!...
> 
> ONLY way i can describe "smells like youve s*agged a tasty bird who works in a strippers in the back of your car"......


I'm sure the Mrs will no doubt be pulling me up on this! :lol::lol:


----------



## stav46

I got a bottle a few months ago thinking it was a prank......
Can't get enough of the stuff, I even decanted it into little spray bottles & have them everywhere at work (in a quarry) and everyone loves it, when I tell them what it's called they think I'm off my head when I start reading the bottle description off the top of my head lol.
Think I might be putting an order away soon for guys at work.


----------



## Johnr32

Mine came yesterday and it seriously smells very good-not sure if it smells like a stripper but its still excellent..:lol:


----------



## Shinyvec

I have had mine since its launch and agree that it smells nice and the idea of spraying some in the vents it great so I have today done just that. As for the smell, I always seem to pickup a strong hint of Jack Daniels and a sweet smell so could be Lemonade. If anyone ever gets pulled over by the dibble and have this in the car I think avoiding a breath test is going to be impossible.


----------



## k9vnd

Sirmally2 said:


> I'm sure the Mrs will no doubt be pulling me up on this! :lol::lol:


Well i bought it to see what the hype was all about, it came so i gave the car a good going over and a mist of this in the interior.. to this day my gf still thinks i had a bird in the car!.. 
I love it though breaks away from the common smelling products.


----------



## Danno1975

The girls in the office all love it in the blind smell test


----------



## Keir

I've been after some of this for a while now. Think I'll get some for christmas


----------



## Bowden769

lovely stuff this is


----------



## Guest

I've just ordered some of the 4 oz pocket size as gifts for some mates for Christmas while getting a couple of other bits, ideal little present to put a smile on someone's face, of course I had to get myself a bottle...


----------



## Sirmally2

Well i've just got my bottle. Not as strong as i thought it might be, but sprayed inside the car. Taking the mrs to work later, so ill be getting *****ed at for having a tart in the car! Lol

Hopefully get a few weeks of stripper and aroused goodness


----------



## PaulN

Got a bottle last week off David :thumb: i decided to fill one of my old ambi pure car air fresheners.

Its a lovely smell, pretty close tbh and ill take a small aftershave spray next chance i get to compare......

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## JJ_

Ive got the small one and my dad said it smelt like burnt rubber, is this the used "jondom" scent that you smell in a strippers. 

I think it smells quite sweet ?


----------



## PaulN

JJ_ said:


> Ive got the small one and my dad said it smelt like *burnt rubber*, is this the used "jondom" scent that you smell in a strippers.
> 
> I think it smells quite sweet ?


I cant say i agree with your dad...... :doublesho


----------



## The Cueball

if a real stripper smelt as bad as this spray, I would kick her in the fanny and demand my money back...

:thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite

The Cueball said:


> if a real stripper smelt as bad as this spray, I would kick her in the fanny and demand my money back...
> 
> :thumb:


:lol:


----------



## NorthernNick

love mine to bits! Shame its so expensive really..but very glad i got myself the 16oz bottle!!

Don't think i'll go back to anything else. Anyone know how to help the smell linger better?
i pop some in my vents, headlining and seats to impregnate the scent in the car but it dies down after 3-5 days


----------



## n0ferz

northernfez said:


> love mine to bits! Shame its so expensive really..but very glad i got myself the 16oz bottle!!
> 
> Don't think i'll go back to anything else. Anyone know how to help the smell linger better?
> i pop some in my vents, headlining and seats to impregnate the scent in the car but it dies down after 3-5 days


yea the scent doesn't last that long but i don't find the price to be expensive at all ...the 16oz bottle will last me like forever lol


----------



## Lupostef

Need to try this, just ordered onother bottle of the cherry scent one not thinking


----------



## Aidan Nugent

Need to get a bottle of this!


----------



## NorthernNick

n0ferz said:


> yea the scent doesn't last that long but i don't find the price to be expensive at all ...the 16oz bottle will last me like forever lol


only about 4 months for me :lol:
I did give about 1/5th of the bottle away though in a smaller one to my brother though..so i coulda got another month out of it i recon.


----------



## DetailedClean

It surprisingly smells great !


----------



## Nige SRI

I've got 3 bottles of it, just in case I run out lol. Love it


would be great if it could be replicated into something like the california scents type packaging then it wouldn't need constant spraying


----------



## Bkjames

I ordered 5 bottles last week, not all for me only one bottle is mine others are for mates



Brian


----------



## insanejim69

The Cueball said:


> if a real stripper smelt as bad as this spray, I would kick her in the fanny and demand my money back...
> 
> :thumb:


Gotta admit .... one of the worst interior smells ever IMO ........ smells like those dodgy old ladies on the bus on their way to Mecca bingo on a freaking saturday night out 

James


----------



## Bkjames

3 of my 5 bottles i ordered turned up yesterday, don't they come with a spray head?



Brian


----------



## kurt.

Bkjames said:


> 3 of my 5 bottles i ordered turned up yesterday, don't they come with a spray head?
> 
> Brian


pretty sure they do, yeah.


----------



## kurt.

what do you make of it? i was tempted to buy some at ultimate dubs...


----------



## M44T

Iv just bought a bottle. Its is really nice but i found it only lasts 2 days


----------



## MatthewADV

I have half a bottle going free for collection in the Stockport area if anyone wants it.

:wave:


----------



## Bkjames

kurt. said:


> pretty sure they do, yeah.


Oh really can anyone else confirm this?

Brian


----------



## david g

HI Brian you should have got spray heads with the bottles where did you purchase them from ?


----------



## Bkjames

david g said:


> HI Brian you should have got spray heads with the bottles where did you purchase them from ?


First bottle i ordered back in November from Autobrite never, and the 3 i have just received from Waxamomo never either

Brian


----------



## Waxamomo

Bkjames said:


> First bottle i ordered back in November from Autobrite never, and the 3 i have just received from Waxamomo never either
> 
> Brian


Hi Brian,

Just replied to your e-mail but we will get the other two bottles in the post to you as soon as they turn up, will chuck 5 spray heads in the box for you.

Chris


----------



## podgemasterson

Just got this for the first time yesterday,
it smells really, really good in my opinion!
My favourite air freshener so far. Such a unique smell and brings me back to my time spent in San Diego and that oh so unique smell!


----------



## badman gee

incredible stuff, and i put it on my bed sheets!


----------



## podgemasterson

Great idea ha ha ha :lol:

I tried the CG watermelon scent before and was disappointed,
but can safely say I will be sticking with this from now on :thumb:
Covers up the nicotine smell very well too which is a must for me


----------



## sparkey32

Agree totally, smells superb but wished it lasted longer.


----------



## amiller

I want a sample!!


----------



## Samh92

Smells so great I've brought 2 bottles, but the idea on bed sheets il be trying this later when I change mine 


Just buy a bottle or 2, defiantly worth it


----------



## podgemasterson

Samh92 said:


> Smells so great I've brought 2 bottles, but the idea on bed sheets il be trying this later when I change mine
> 
> Just buy a bottle or 2, defiantly worth it


Cannot recommend this enough! Do they do a gallon of it?


----------



## Samh92

podgemasterson said:


> Cannot recommend this enough! Do they do a gallon of it?


I want to know this to lol,

Note to self don't spray on bed sheets, becomes very sticky and not from myself :lol:


----------



## Mk3Brick

i got my bottle today. its awesome stuff.


----------



## Jammy J

Cant wait to try this.


----------



## kev999

Why is it dearer than the other flavours in the same range/size of bottle.


----------



## Samh92

kev999 said:


> Why is it dearer than the other flavours in the same range/size of bottle.


Because its their best seller and take it into consideration it's cheaper than a stripper


----------



## Jammy J

Wowzer! me likey! Cant get enough of it, sprayed it all over my pillows


----------



## badman gee

It's superb, I use it for aftershave.


----------



## Shinyvec

To get the smell of Stripper Scent to stay in the car for longer I sprayed some onto the Pollen Filter in the car and that wafts the scent throughout the car. I still think it smells like a sweet Jack Daniels though as I did when I first bought it.


----------



## Mk3Brick

word to the wise.... dont spray it on your car mats. i did this over the weekend and now my feet dont want too stay on the pedals hahahahahaha:lol:


----------



## weemaco

Bought a bottle few weeks ago and got myself yet another. Only down side is it doesnt last long but keep spraying and its happy days.


----------



## Keir

Mk3Brick said:


> word to the wise.... dont spray it on your car mats. i did this over the weekend and now my feet dont want too stay on the pedals hahahahahaha:lol:


You must of soaked them, that's where your supposed to spray it. One spray each side.


----------



## Mk3Brick

Keir said:


> You must of soaked them, that's where your supposed to spray it. One spray each side.


i think it was a combo of stripper scent and water on my kicks when i got in the car. d'oh


----------

